# EZ-Tec North Pole Express at Toys R Us



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Toys R Us Has the EZ Tec North Pole Express Train set for $49.00. Not bad for aremote controlled, battery powered train with sound. Has a small oval of plastic track. can't beat the price.
Steve


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on how it looks and runs. Cheap now is actually more or less wasted money if you just end up tossing it in the scrapbox later. A lightly used Botchmann or Aristocrap set from feebay isn't that much more.... and you don't have to buy a ton of batteries


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

here is a photo:

http://www.amazon.com/Eztec-RADIO-C...B000IHLGU8

and here is someone who wrote a review on the set:

http://www.epinions.com/review/Nort...3887983236

Scot


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

The local Home Depot had this set a few weeks back for under forty bucks. It sold out in less than a week and has not been restocked. I was thinking of picking one up too...at the time, I thought it was New Bright (couldn't find any manufacturers marks on the boxes and I was pressed for time).


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thankfully, the Scientific Toys trains are vastly superior to the New Bright self-destructing trains. The main problem with the ST locomotive (as was noted in the review) is the derailing. This can best be remedied by sanding down the flange on the middle driver. I've done this to several of these locos and it completely got rid of the derailing. But you may want to add some weight to the engine as well; not a lot though. 
I've also rebuilt three of the drives to track power for a couple of my projects. I was very impressed at how well they have lasted. I burned one out, but only after a long, long time pulling a decent consist. As Long as you don't run them too fast, the motors are quite durable. 
The remote versions are particularly kid friendly and I owe Scientific Toys a big thank you for it. My younger daughter, (Dana the Great, as many of you know her)when she was five or so, was too intimidated by Daddy's trains to go near them. I set up one of these sets beside my tracks and gave her the control. She loved it and soon graduated to being one of the Rogue County Narrow Gauge RR's hardest workers. She's 16 now, I still have that train and it still works. 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes that is the same Scientific Set type I used to get each Xmas for parts, picked up some kind of G cheeser set this year from OSH, 

I have plans for this set, and yes, *there will be blood*


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me 'splain MY opinion a little more. A ****'s age ago, I bought this then brandy new Bachmann Big Hauler set, remember the original battery operated PoS?... After it crapped out (in about 2 months, and a zillion battery changes because it ate them like it was going out of style) I bought a 2nd Generation Pennsy Bug Mauler... which shed the wheel plating after about a week and constantly overheated.... For what I paid for both of those, ending with darn little to show for all the money spent, I could have bought an LGB starter set. Most of the LGB engines I now have (bought 2nd or 3rd hand) are 20+ years old and still going strong. 

You pays your money, you takes your choices. too often I've found that the Wally-Wurld mentality of 'low price uber alles' ends up costing you more in the long run. If you want something to run for a little bit and throw away, or for little kids to destroy, this thing might just be perfect. Otherwise it kinda sounds 'penny wise, but pound foolish' to me. 

But YMMV


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

My idea was to set it up to run around the tree to give the small kids that come over here (ages 4 and 2) something to watch (as well as something for the cats to bat around), then try to salvage something of the cars and whatnot after the holidaze. But since the sets are gone now, and money is getting pretty tight, it is a moot point.


----------



## Melonhead0330 (4 mo ago)

vsmith said:


> Yes that is the same Scientific Set type I used to get each Xmas for parts, picked up some kind of G cheeser set this year from OSH,
> 
> I have plans for this set, and yes, *there will be blood*


Can anyone help with a crazy problem I am having? I have a few Scientific locos and most run fine. However I have one a Pennsylvania 9714 wit batteries in tender. For some reason, the loco will travel in one direction nicely then suddenly will just change direction, back up? I just can not figure this out. I do not even have the control in my hand. I thought that the cats were walking across the remote but no this was not the case. How can I fix this? Thank you for your help. I also have some LGB but I enjoy the battery operated Scientific Toy Trains since the track power is sometimes problematic.


----------

